# Just delete me.



## kburra (Jul 11, 2022)

A directory of direct links to delete your account from web services...even the hard ones...and the impossible ones too!
Go Here


----------



## Mike (Jul 12, 2022)

That is some list kburra, the only place that I saw
where I had an account is YouTube, but at the
moment I will keep it.

Mike.


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Wow, that is a long list.


----------



## kburra (Jul 12, 2022)

Mike said:


> That is some list kburra, the only place that I saw
> where I had an account is YouTube, but at the
> moment I will keep it.
> 
> Mike.


Thanks for the reply Mike, interesting though so many accounts are IMPOSSIBLE  to remove!


----------



## Mike (Jul 12, 2022)

If you open an account with a "One Time", Email address,
you can always delete the address later if you don't like the
place, then they won't find you, if you do like them, then just
change the address to a real one.

Mike.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2022)

*I wish there was some way to get rid of emails from photobucket.  I have not used it in years,,, and keep getting the "we are going to delete your account" emails*


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2022)

kburra said:


> A directory of direct links to delete your account from web services...even the hard ones...and the impossible ones too!
> Go Here


Do you know if sites like Discord are hard because they use their own server?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I wish there was some way to get rid of emails from photobucket.  I have not used it in years,,, and keep getting the "we are going to delete your account" emails*


Go to the bottom of one of their emails and you should see (in small print) "unsubscribe", and it should be underlined when you hover your mouse over it. Click on it then, and you'll be directed to where you can get off their list.


----------



## kburra (Jul 12, 2022)

Mike said:


> That is some list kburra, the only place that I saw
> where I had an account is YouTube, but at the
> moment I will keep it.
> 
> Mike.





Murrmurr said:


> Go to the bottom of one of their emails and you should see (in small print) "unsubscribe", and it should be underlined when you hover your mouse over it. Click on it then, and you'll be directed to where you can get off their list.





Marie5656 said:


> *I wish there was some way to get rid of emails from photobucket.  I have not used it in years,,, and keep getting the "we are going to delete your account" emails*


*How To Delete An Account: Photobucket*


Log into the account
Hover over the profile picture in the top right corner of the home page, then click “Settings.”
Click the “Account” tab
Scroll down and click “Delete this account”
Select your reason for leaving, then press “Delete my Account”
It will take a few days for your account to be deleted


----------



## kburra (Jul 12, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Do you know if sites like Discord are hard because they use their own server?


See Below:


----------



## Mike (Jul 13, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I wish there was some way to get rid of emails from photobucket.  I have not used it in years,,, and keep getting the "we are going to delete your account" emails*


I stopped using Photobucket too Marie, when they started demanding
money to store pictures, I had one image there, the flag that is my avatar,
it used to flutter.

Anyway I got the occasional email asking me to upgrade the account, these
I ignored, then last week, I got another from them telling me that I could use
the account in any way I wanted, for free, seems like they frightened too many
away and are now sorry!

Mike.


----------



## s76l42 (Jul 13, 2022)

For Photobucket and other accounts, if you no longer use an account log into it and delete it. It is a security issue leaving old accounts in place you no longer use.
Also don't use your personal email address when registering online. Setup a secondary email address to use instead. This prevents spam and other unwanted messages from being delivered to your personal account.
Use a password manager on your phone or computer. Each time you sign up for a new account or anything that requires a login and password enter the information into the password manager. Then you have just one password to remember, the password to open the manager. All of your other usernames and passwords will be saved in the manager. This is a secure way to log your information.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 13, 2022)

> Just delete me



*Nothing* actually  ever  gets deleted from the internet, just the user's ability to _see_ or access it. 

 I'm not concerned with accounts I've created, I have  "throwaway" email addresses for those that I don't have a fully integrated relationship with.    The 'people search' type sites like beenverified and Intelius that collect information from public databases and charge access. I made a considerable effort to suppress access to my personal information, didn't want any inmates where I used to work looking me up.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2022)

Animal  Crossing Community ? ....

Argyle  Social ?  ....  


I guess I live a sheltered life.


----------

